# D.A.R.T. Pro - Device safely removes Taser darts



## MMiz (Jul 28, 2009)

*Device safely removes Taser darts*

Clark County startup company Global Pathogen Solutions Inc. has invented a device to safely remove stun gun darts and cut the risk of infection to emergency workers that could boost business for three Southwest Washington manufacturers.

Paramedic and firefighter Carson Linker founded the company in 2005 after he noticed his colleagues at Portland Fire & Rescue were nervous about getting stuck by Taser darts that police officers had used to subdue unruly subjects.

*Read more!*

Has anyone seen or used one of these?


----------



## reaper (Jul 28, 2009)

Never really seen a need for it. Grap the prong, twist back and forth and pull out. Then dispose of them!


----------



## NJN (Jul 28, 2009)

Tasers are banned in New Jersey, so i don't have to ever deal with them. Although I do suppose some persons I have dealt with would have been easiser dealt with using tasers rather than OC spray.


----------



## Hoofguy (Aug 21, 2009)

NJN said:


> Tasers are banned in New Jersey, so i don't have to ever deal with them. Although I do suppose some persons I have dealt with would have been easiser dealt with using tasers rather than OC spray.




Lol wow, isn't just about everything banned in New Jersey? Nannie state, nannie state


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 21, 2009)

NJN said:


> Tasers are banned in New Jersey, so i don't have to ever deal with them. Although I do suppose some persons I have dealt with would have been easiser dealt with using tasers rather than OC spray.



Just cause they're banned, doesn't mean you won't have to deal with them eventually...


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 21, 2009)

NJN said:


> Tasers are banned in New Jersey, so i don't have to ever deal with them. Although I do suppose some persons I have dealt with would have been easiser dealt with using tasers rather than OC spray.


Tasers work pretty darned well. With OC, you can get people who aren't affected by it at all. You still have to Decon them and anything they touch or you'll get OC on you and your stuff, and in your unit if you don't. Then one day you'll touch something and rub your nose or something and..


IT BURNS!!!!!!!! and it'll be a while before you remember that OC'd patient...


----------



## Grady_emt (Aug 21, 2009)

Akulahawk said:


> Tasers work pretty darned well. With OC, you can get people who aren't affected by it at all. You still have to Decon them and anything they touch or you'll get OC on you and your stuff, and in your unit if you don't. Then one day you'll touch something and rub your nose or something and..
> 
> 
> IT BURNS!!!!!!!! and it'll be a while before you remember that OC'd patient...




Or you have the rookie PD officer spray a pt in the back of the truck....earned him 16hr suspension.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 21, 2009)

Grady_emt said:


> Or you have the rookie PD officer spray a pt in the back of the truck....earned him 16hr suspension.


And _I_ am ever so _thankful_ that I've never had _that_ happen...


----------



## ki4mus (Aug 22, 2009)

Akulahawk said:


> And _I_ am ever so _thankful_ that I've never had _that_ happen...



yeah, it sucks....


----------



## guardian528 (Aug 26, 2009)

if they were acting dumb enough to get tasered, why should it be taken out the easy way? 

(kidding)


----------

